# Klein and carbon fiber?



## maria007 (Jul 14, 2007)

Well since the race bikes have gone full composite are we likely to see the MTB range follow suit? They are some lovely frames, but now in this day and age they are a tad on the heavy side. I would ideally like to see Garry Klein pimp out the attitude frame at 500g less than the current offering, what say ye?  :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think Klein is all but dead.


----------



## maria007 (Jul 14, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> I think Klein is all but dead.


dont say that man, you'll hurt my feelings!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I really love Klein, and wish they'd continue to put effort into that line. Unfortunately, the newest Klein road bikes look like older Trek OCLV... and on the mountain side? Well, they don't even have full suspension... enough said. I wish Trek would've kept the line going.


----------



## maria007 (Jul 14, 2007)

Klein sounds much better than Trek. Since Trek took em over, they've screwed them!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

There is no question that Klein had gone through some tough times since Trek's acquisition of the company however, consider what Klein would be like today had Trek not stepped in; there may have been no Klein to speak of by now. While this is certainly subject to debate, Klein has always been decades ahead of its time; the best example is in the 2008 Trek Madone's. Take a close look at the integrated bottom bracket as well as their proprietary fork, steerer tube and headset; does AirHead and Press-Fit ring a bell?

Klein is still around, Trek hasn't entirely destroyed the company however, they most certainly have not done the necessary tasks to keep Klein on the cutting edge.

As I see it, Klein has and always be a bicycle for a unique rider. Full-suspension Klein? I think not; Klein has been founded on a basis of simplicity, weight savings and efficiency; there is no need for full-suspension in the world of cross-country riding. Klein is competition oriented, not comfort.

While Klein designs, today, may seem dated, it appears as though it caters to the interests of those who would buy a Klein. Favor "old-school" geometry? A Klein is a prime decision. Go ride a new Specialized Tarmac S-Works and tell me you don't like the 2007 Asian made Klein Q-Elite XX.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The first full-suspension bike I ever considered buying was a Klein Mantra. Lightweight, minimal bob and relatively long travel. Ironically, it was Specialized designs that made the Klein obsolete. 

I guess Klein abandoned their full-suspension efforts after such a solid beating by Specialized, because the Maverick suspension wasn't developed by Klein, and eventually Trek decided to abandon any type of full suspension Klein. More and more cross-country riders are using full suspension--and there are plenty of lightweight, simple full-suspension designs available.

Certainly Klein and Cannondale lead the charge for oversized tubing, but while Trek has left Klein (as a brand) by the wayside, Cannondale continues to come up with new modern designs. Trek does too--with the Lemond, Fisher and Trek brands--just not with Klein.


----------



## clay_y2k (Jul 23, 2007)

*Poor Klein...:cryin:*

What's been done to Klein is just a shame. I snapped a Pulse II frame back in 2000 about 2 weeks before a mountain bike trip to Mnatana. I talked to a rep at Klein and had a 2000 Klein Attitude race within 1 1/2 weeks! They were very helpful. I'm not sure what I will do when this frame goes. Is there a frameset out there with a prettier paint job than Klein?


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

clay_y2k said:


> What's been done to Klein is just a shame. I snapped a Pulse II frame back in 2000 about 2 weeks before a mountain bike trip to Mnatana. I talked to a rep at Klein and had a 2000 Klein Attitude race within 1 1/2 weeks! They were very helpful. I'm not sure what I will do when this frame goes. Is there a frameset out there with a prettier paint job than Klein?



So what wrong with Klein? Don't look to bad if you ask me.

http://www.kleinbikes.com/

frenchmon


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who has ridden the new Klein carbon road bike? Does anyone know who manufactures them?


----------

